# Single phase for/rev starter.



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

looking around the net i found a solution - 
I would use a single phase reversing motor contactor (sometimes referred to as a single phase reversing motor starter). This contactor essentially is two interlocked contactors. This allows you to "change" the wiring configuration of the motor and also open it up completely. You would wire in the L1, L2, and Cap to the top of both sides and then wire T1, T2, and T4 to the bottom of the first one (left side), then wire T1,T2, and T3 into the bottom of the second one (right side). Then you will use a 110VAC or 24VDC circuit to open the contactor, close the forward side or close the reverse side. The contactor should come with a diagram of how to wire this simple control circuit. In addition, be sure to order the contactor w/ 110vac coil or 24VDC coil to match your control voltages. If you do not have a 24VDC supply on your machine, then order a 110VAC coil, as you will surely have this available.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Allen-Bradley-N...t=BI_Control_Systems_PLCs&hash=item255fc86886


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

also try a "drum" switch
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/DA...-Electrical-_-Starters and Contactors-_-2X440


----------



## mrmike (Dec 10, 2010)

nolabama said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Allen-Bradley-N...t=BI_Control_Systems_PLCs&hash=item255fc86886


 
This is a 3 phase reversing starter with a 120v coil, but I don't see any reason why one couldn't use one for single phase. You would use just one of the contacts on each. As far as the overloads on it you could bypass that part of it, just be sure you have the motor protected another way...................

As mentioned a drum switch would also work..........


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Siemens / Furnas Class 22 starters are available for 1 phase 3 wire 2 pole reversing operation. For example a NEMA Size 00 1HP would be a 22BP12AA81 with a 120/240V coil. I use them all the time for electric gate operators. In the above link they are on the 2nd page.

I have, in a pinch, downloaded their wiring diagram for the 1 phase version and used it to convert a 3 phase rev starter when they didn't have any available fast enough. But it does involve changing one of the Aux. contacts into a Power Pole. If you can figure out stuff like that it's not difficult, but it's not for the casual user.

Keep in mind that your 1 phase motor must be capable of being reversed, not all types are.


----------

